# at home insemination/sperm question



## mrsbeatty (Dec 9, 2011)

Random, but I have heard so many different things. We are using a known donor and the day is coming up soon. However, my family is in town and I can't have the donor do his thing here like we planned... he lives about a half hour away, and it's freezing here! But if he eliminates and its kept in something and kept a normal temp int he car will it last and be good for me a half hour later? Has anyone had any success with any situation like this?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

It's fine to use it from ejaculation within 2 hrs, he could pop it in his pocket after all the testicles hang in that area. Wishing you lids of luck. My donor worked shifts & would leave it for me if I was travelling down to his place x


----------



## Sarah1712 (Mar 6, 2011)

Our urologist said the fresher the better as they start to die off or get sluggish. He would need to keep at bod temp so im his jeans pocket is best. I know its a bit odd but cant he just slip off to the toilet whilst at yours. Would be a lot better!


----------



## Starfish78 (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm sure it's too late for this reply now but just to say my DP and I used to drive to our donor's house which was about half an hour drive away. Our donor would do the business and we would return home in the car with the pot between our legs to keep it warm, wrapped in a sock to keep out the light. By the time we were all sorted at home it was at least 45 mins after 'pick up' and as you can see from the signature, our 5th try resulted in a BFP.

Wishing you all the very best 

Starfish x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I was told u need to leave it at least 20 mins to liquify - mind you it doesn't do that in the body during intercourse.


----------



## mrsbeatty (Dec 9, 2011)

Thank you everyone for all the wonderful replies! They have made me feel so much more confident. Luckily the ferilization didn't happen until everyone traveled home, so donor is coming over tonight. However, I'm sure there will be a time soon where we have to pick up. Thank you so so much!


----------



## babynumber (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi, this has also just answered my question - thanks!  For many people having the donor do a sample at their home is not always possible, and a bit scary if you don't know them so its often an option for the donor to do the sample at their own home THEN transport it to you, or you pick it up from them, often involving travel times of an hour or so.

I will post a copy of what I just asked in another thread...

Hi Ladies

I'm not sure if there is a thread for my topic, I did a search but didn't find one. (maybe its just how im searching?).

I popped in looking for some positive BFP stories in the 2ww thread, and wondered if anyone has had luck with using donor sperm by the AI at home method and what is the longest possible transporting time of the sperm for it to be successfull?  

Has anyone had success with sperm that has been 'out of the body' for an hour or so?  From what I've googled, this seems to be the maxium time to make it still effective.

Would be great to hear some personal experiences of this.

I'm over 40 and will be using the AI at home method.  Not holding out much hope, BUT.. there ARE BFP's out there, so ever hopeful. 

Good luck everyone x


----------



## babynumber (Apr 6, 2009)

congrats Starfish!! 

It is quite amazing, isn't it ! that it can survive, and it CAN work in some cases.  Is there anything specific that you did, do you think?  Like the days before Ovulation, or taking any supplements or anything that made it work on that particular try?  I also find it hard to know for sure when and if im even ovulating.  Even with ovulation sticks they still come up negative sometimes.  But I do get good EWCM usually, so I do try to take that as a good fertile sign.


----------

